# SOWC Schedule



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Southern Ohio Walleye Club 
Our 2006 schedule will run from April 22,2006 thru Sept. 24,2006. This will consist of 7 one-day(sat.)club events, 1 one-day open, and 1 two-day(sat.and sun.) fall classic event. 
All tournaments and year end standings will be based on a TEAM format. Your team must fish 5 of 8 club tournaments, excluding the open, to be eligible for year end points/awards/and Cabela's team championship tournament invitations. 
Club membership fee is $20 per person. Tournament fee is $50 per boat, per event, this includes big fish. Our payout is 100%, plus bonus money! 
2006 Tournament Schedule 
Date Time Lake Ramp
April 22 8 AM - 4 PM Clendening lake Marina Ramp
May 6 7 AM - 3:30 PM Piedmont lake Marina Ramp
May 20 7 AM - 3:30 PM Seneca lake Main Ramp
June 17 7 AM - 3:30 PM Tappan lake (OPEN) Main Ramp
July 8 7 AM - 3:30 PM Atwood lake Main Ramp
July 29 7 AM - 3:30 PM Seneca lake Main Ramp
August 19 7 AM - 3:30 PM Salt Fork lake Morning Glory Ramp
September 9 7 AM  3:30 PM Tappan lake Main Ramp
September 23 & 24 8 AM - 4 PM Piedmont lake Marina Ramp

SPONSORS: Bob's Marine, Taylor Insurance, Bo Bo's Boat Shop, Remco Marine, Jims Plumbing , Cripple Creek Bait & Tackle, Beavers Marine, Salt Fork Bait & Tackle, A.J.R. Plumbing & Pump Co.


----------

